# Bicycle Film Fest '06 coming to L.A.



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Wed. June 21st thru Sat. 24th

http://www.bicyclefilmfestival.com/films_la.html


----------



## fracisco (Apr 25, 2002)

*Looking forward to it*

I have been waiting for the announcement for awhile. I think that I'll have to go see "Hell of the North" again, and if possible, "Joe Kid on a Stingray".


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

*L.A. Times article*

in Thurs'. Weekend section

http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...cle15jun15,1,5948030.story?ctrack=1&cset=true


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I would _love _to see A Sunday in Hell but I'm going to the RBR Tahoe gathering that weekend.   :cryin:


----------



## bikeboom (Jun 27, 2006)

*Pictures up*

Pictures from the Film Festival are up at:

http://losangeles.bikeboom.com


----------

